# Risen 3: Titan Lords - News, Diskussionen und mehr [Sammelthread]



## Gast1669461003 (3. Mai 2014)

In diesem Thread dreht sich alles rund um das Thema Risen 3: Titan Lords. Hier könnt Ihr Euch mit anderen Community-Mitgliedern austauschen und Rat einholen, solltet ihr vor technischen oder spielerischen Problemen stehen. Wir hoffen auf angemessene Umgangsformen beim Meinungsaustausch und wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. Auf pcgames.de findet ihr selbstverständlich weitere Informationen rund um Risen 3: Titan Lords. Sämtliche Infos, Videos, Bilder und vieles Mehr findet ihr übersichtlich aufbereitet auf unserer entsprechenden Themenseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Risen 3: Titan Lords*

Entwickler: Piranha Bytes
Release: August 2014
System: PC, PS3, Xbox 360​


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr bislang von Titan Lords. Bislang habe ich nur den ersten Teil gespielt und hatte damit durchaus meinen Spaß, wenn ich auch immer noch Gothic hinterhergetrauert habe, während ich es spielte. Dark Waters habe ich bislang nur wenige Minuten angespielt, aber um ehrlich zu sein, macht mich auch das Setting nicht sonderlich an und am meisten störte mich auf Anhieb auch das Kampfsystem. Titan Lords klingt für mich dahingehend schon mal wieder deutlich interessanter und bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## Enisra (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte das ja schon unter den Heftartikel geschrieben, aber ich finds den Rückschritt auch eher ein Enttäuschung, weil es halt wieder nur ein Fantasy-RPG ist und man den Puntk jetzt verpasst auch mal im Westen für eine Richtige Genrevielfallt zu sorgen und halt ein ordentliches Piraten RPG zu machen

Ich denke zwar dass das Spiel gut werden wird, aber es geht halt schon so an dem Vorbei was mich so interessiert.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Mai 2014)

Viel drüber gelesen hab ich noch nicht (ich vertraue den Piranhas mehr oder weniger und will mich nicht zu sehr spoilern), aber da mir bereits Gothic 1, Gothic 2, Gothic 3, Risen und Risen 2 Spaß gemacht haben (auch wenn Gothic 3 und Risen 2 nicht mit Gothic 1, Gothic 2 und Risen 1 mithalten konnten), werde ich sicher auch Teil 3 spielen. Ich hoffe nur, die haben aus der Kritik an Risen 2 gelernt und bauen wieder etwas schönere Questreihen und interessantere Nebencharaktere in das Spiel ein. Auch auf das übertriebene Colorgrading darf gerne verzichtet werden. Ansonsten hoffe ich wieder auf eine (nicht zu) große, halboffene Spielwelt, in der es überall etwas Interessantes zu entdecken gibt.


----------

